# driving to seefeld austria



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

hi we are taking our motorhome to camping seefeld
in austria i would like to know if the road up from the motorway is wide
and how steep is it, we will be towing a car behind,
any info would be ap
thanks


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

Hi MonacoSteve,
The route to Camp Alpin (I presume that's where you're staying) is suitable for any large vehicle. Are you coming down from Munich direction?
The site itself caters for large American Motorhomes.
As you can probably gather, we have actually stayed there (twice)over a Christmas/New Year period and loved it. We like Seefeld itself, the skiing is good, lots of lovely walks and Innsbruck is a short train ride away or easy drive.
We took our Kon-Tiki, towing a Smart on a trailer and didn't need to put the chains on, despite the area having more than its fair share of snow. When we arrived, one of the guys got a massive digger out and dug out a pitch for us!! 
If I can be of any further help, let me know.
Kind regards
Bob Penning.

PS. Have a look at our pictures in the photo gallery, there's one or two of the site.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Seefeld*

Hi

I visited Seefeld with a coach many times. From the motorway and I think the turn off was Telfs/Seefeld. A very easy road to the town, with a layby half way up for a photo shoot etc!

Rapide561


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*seefeld*

thanks for the info has anybody had xmas dinner there any recommendations.
also are there plenty of water points as to big to keep going to fill up
thanks
steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Austria*

Hi

There are many hotels open on the big day in Seefeld - they will mostly serve a good meal - most welcome after a horse drawn carriage ride!

Rapide561


----------



## 89017 (May 11, 2005)

There is an excellent, small restaurant on site. They celebrate Christmas on Christmas Eve. We put our best togs on and had a wonderful meal. Lovely atmosphere, log fire on the go and a brass band playing outside. Alternatively, you can go into town where you will find many hotels eg the Klosterbrau to go for a good meal, but booking in advance is essential.
Christmas day itself is just a time to relax, go for a bracing walk and generally be sociable.
The pitches on site are generally standard eg. Electric (metered) and direct gas hook up if you want it. There are some fully serviced pitches(not altogether sure whether they have water because of the sub zero temperature) but these need to be booked well in advance.
If you want to see any pics, If you pm me with your e-mail address I can send them to you. 
Bob


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Sounds like there will be plenty of work for you with all those bars and hotels !

Have you heard from Jacinto lately ? If so what is the news of the site? We are on the ferry to Barcelona in the next few days and planning to go. Heard a rumour that it shuts Oct 21. 

Regards to you all. Have a good trip to Austria

John Julie Sam Daisy


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

*seefeld*

Hi bob my email adress is [email protected] some pictures would be 
good here is a picture of our motorhome will there be plenty of room.
steve


----------



## 101276 (Oct 6, 2006)

Hello guys 
were are you we are of to scotland in a couple of weeks,
then to austria.
dont know about site in spain, but let us know
steve


----------

